# why do all furrys love bacon



## meh_is_all (Jul 17, 2012)

I have yet to meet a furry that hates Bacon, why do we love it so much?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Normal folk like bacon anyway. 

I'm a vegetarian, so hello I hate bacon.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone loves bacon, not just furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

Bacon isn't a furry thing dude.



Fallowfox said:


> Normal folk like bacon anyway.
> 
> I'm a vegetarian, so hello I hate bacon.



They do make vegan bacon. The best kind that I've had was made out of shitake mushrooms. Soy veggie is blegh.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 17, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone loves bacon, not just furries.


My mom doesn't, well she doesn't eat anything with grease.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if pig/boar furs like bacon...


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 17, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I have yet to meet a furry that hates Bacon, why do we love it so much?



The most pressing question of our era.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 17, 2012)

We're like the Golden Retriever in the Beggin' Strips commercials.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Bacon isn't a furry thing dude.
> 
> 
> 
> They do make vegan bacon. The best kind that I've had was made out of shitake mushrooms. Soy veggie is blegh.



I don't really like the vegetarian bacon, although vegetarian pepperoni is nice. I'm guessing you're veggy/vegan ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't really like the vegetarian bacon, although vegetarian pepperoni is nice. I'm guessing you're veggy/vegan ^^



Nope, but I do enjoy Vegan based foods without soy...since I am allergic to it. I cook a lot of it since my mom and sister are Veg*n. 
I've made the Mushroom bacon before, and it's perfect with salads..but in order to have that smokey taste, you have to have a proper smoker/grill.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We're like the Golden Retriever in the Beggin' Strips commercials.


BACON BACON BACON BACON!!
BACON!!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't had bacon (or pork in general) in almost 10 years, now that I stop to think about it. 

Of those who eat it, I think everyone likes it, furry or not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Nope, but I do enjoy Vegan based foods without soy...since I am allergic to it. I cook a lot of it since my mom and sister are Veg*n.
> I've made the Mushroom bacon before, and it's perfect with salads..but in order to have that smokey taste, you have to have a proper smoker/grill.



I'm always surprised how few furry veggies there actually are.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm always surprised how few furry veggies there actually are.



There are, but not a lot in the fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm always surprised how few furry veggies there actually are.


They get thrown away because nobody wants furry veggies.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, I've gotten high off of bacon. The nitrates are one helluva drug. :V


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> They get thrown away because nobody wants furry veggies.


ROFL. Exactly.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, bro, I can't stand bacon. 

HOLY SHIT SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T LIKE BACON
<â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Hey, bro, I can't stand bacon.
> 
> HOLY SHIT SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T LIKE BACON
> <â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”



BURN THE INFIDEL!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2012)

Eh, I don't like pork anyway. That plus some religious thing make me stay away from bacon.

Chicken/turkey bacon is meh. Never had vegetarian ones yet though.



Ozriel said:


> BURN THE INFIDEL!



:[


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

FOR THE BACON!!!!


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 17, 2012)

Who doesn't like bacon

If you don't like  bacon, you're a scrub


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> FOR THE BACON!!!!


Eww EWWW



MitchZer0 said:


> Who doesn't like bacon
> 
> If you don't like  bacon, you're a scrub


They're too greasy and unappetizing to some.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> BURN THE INFIDEL!



I'll get the napalm.  :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 17, 2012)

does it count if they are a vegan?


----------



## natari the husky (Jul 17, 2012)

Ehh, I really don't like bacon. I'll eat it if I'm super hungry though.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 17, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I have yet to meet a furry that hates Bacon, why do we love it so much?



Nice to meet you. Bacon is probably one of the weirdest and most unpleasant taste I've ever had for breakfast.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> BURN THE INFIDEL!



Nu have mercy! ;_;


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Nu have mercy! ;_;



What is this..."mercy" you speak of?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What is this..."mercy" you speak of?


It's like, in WoW, where you *don't* murder the noob[lvl=2].


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jul 17, 2012)

I love the vegetarian version. Does that count?


... Wait, what the heck does this topic have to do with furries, anyway?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course I love bacon. In fact, I love Meat of all shapes and sizes!


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 17, 2012)

I love bacon. I have bacon in the freezer, bacon covered pizza, flavored this bacon flavored that, I even have friggin' bacon flavored vodka. If I didn't exercise so much I'd be a total lard ass by now. 

But as noted many times before, bacon's goodness is appreciated by furries and non-furries alike.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 17, 2012)

'Cause bacon is delicious. I just made some double smoked bacon today actually. It was all turned into (somewhat large-ish) bacon bits. Half is for the Caesar salad I will have for dinner tonight and half will be for some alfredo I will make to bring for my lunch at work tomorrow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2012)

I will ewwww at this.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, come on, everybody loves bacon! Not just furries.

The real question... why do furries love Nutella so much? I mean, I know it's tasty and all, but it seems Nutella is to furries what Jell-O is to Mormons.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 17, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, come on, everybody loves bacon! Not just furries.
> 
> The real question... why do furries love Nutella so much? I mean, I know it's tasty and all, but it seems Nutella is to furries what Jell-O is to Mormons.



Thats not Nutella :V


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon is awesome, I make the absolute best BLT in the world ... well I guess I can`t call it a BLT since I don`t like tomato, I`ll just call it a bacon sandwich


----------



## Zenia (Jul 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I will ewwww at this.


Actually... I have tried that. Out of sheer curiosity. It is not too bad if you use a *thin* layer on a meatloaf sandwich. I also use a 9-grain bun.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 18, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Of course I love bacon. In fact, *I love Meat of all shapes and sizes!*



o^e...Shame on you, BB!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> o^e...Shame on you, BB!!!


Haha he's one hell of a dedicated fur.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 18, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> o^e...Shame on you, BB!!!





d.batty said:


> Haha he's one hell of a dedicated fur.


Wow, how did I JUST notice that!

KEEP UP THE DEDICATION, BATTLEBEAR!


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> It's like, in WoW, where you *don't* murder the noob[lvl=2].



...
Not in my dictionary. :V


d.batty said:


> I will ewwww at this.



There's bacon flavored beer, Bacon flavored vodka, and Bacon flavored lube.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> ...
> Not in my dictionary. :V
> 
> 
> There's bacon flavored beer, Bacon flavored vodka, and Bacon flavored lube.



I have two bottles of Bakon. It's the best shit ever in a Bloody Mary but makes a white/black Russian taste like complete ass.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

WanderingFox said:


> I have two bottles of Bakon. It's the best shit ever in a Bloody Mary but makes a white/black Russian taste like complete ass.



Bakon's more for Bloody marys anyway. I tried drinking it straight when I found a sample bottle at my local ABC store. It was...different.


----------



## badlands (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> ...
> There's bacon flavored beer, Bacon flavored vodka, and Bacon flavored lube.




now that's just going too far.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> ...
> Not in my dictionary. :V
> 
> 
> There's bacon flavored beer, Bacon flavored vodka, and Bacon flavored lube.



Thats just...just awful.


----------



## Anubite (Jul 18, 2012)

Every morning, i have bacon in my omelet that i make. Every fast food place I go, I order something with bacon. If i can make something with bacon i will.

Two packs of bacon upstairs actually in my fridge.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> ...
> Not in my dictionary. :V
> 
> 
> There's bacon flavored beer, Bacon flavored vodka, and Bacon flavored lube.


Bacon flavored lube?! 

WHAT
IN
THE
ACTUAL
FUCKING
FUCK
?
!


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't stand bacon's flavour or texture. Why eat bacon when you could have pork?


I'll say it again - I don't like bacon. 

:3


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Jul 18, 2012)

Because....
*BACON IS DELICIOUS!*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 18, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Bacon flavored lube?!
> 
> WHAT
> IN
> ...



Outta all 3 options, that one surprised me the least T_T


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> FOR THE BACON!!!!



FUS RO PORK!!

Bacon is amazing, bacon in a sandwhich, bacon next to chips, bacon in an omelette...


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't like bacon much. I can get away with eating it in small amounts though, when it's in something like a quiche or a pasta sauce mixed together. Except when it's in soup...urgh.


----------



## Bark (Jul 18, 2012)

Mmm. Needs more bacon apple pie. That shit is delicious.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> I can't stand bacon's flavour or texture. Why eat bacon when you could have pork?
> 
> 
> I'll say it again - I don't like bacon.
> ...



Because the texture of actual pork itself is disgusting.



BarlettaX said:


> Bacon flavored lube?!
> 
> WHAT
> IN
> ...



There are some things that shouldn't be injected with bacon, and that's one of them...
I can imagine EL using it. :V


----------



## Lotto (Jul 18, 2012)

Maple Bacon Beer anyone?
I've seen it on the shelves... tempted to try it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

Lotto said:


> Maple Bacon Beer anyone?
> I've seen it on the shelves... tempted to try it.



Try it.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2012)

I only eat turkey "bacon".


----------



## Dokid (Jul 18, 2012)

I give you

Bacon scented soap!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/da14/


----------



## NotJonGreco (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon as a meme annoys me. As a food, I tolerate it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

'Rub some bacon on it', by rhett and link clearly demonstrates why bacon is so popular.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to not like bacon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I don't think it's possible to not like bacon.



I can't even remember what it tastes like after all these years.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I don't think it's possible to not like bacon.


 I don't like bacon.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 18, 2012)

Bacon... Bacon...... BACON!


(I prefer bratwurst)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't even remember what it tastes like after all these years.


Good lord you need to go try some sometime soon, honest it tastes nice.



> I don't like bacon.


Okay then. There are some things that everyone else eats that I find distasteful.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I give you
> 
> Bacon scented soap!
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/da14/



Overkill...and slightly disgusting. I love bacon as a food item, bit U'd never put bacon in my..."special" area or wash with it and smell like a smokehouse.

But you said you eat turkey bacon...not a pork based product but it is bacon. CHOKE ON YOUR HYPOCRISY, INFIDEL!


----------



## Schecter (Jul 18, 2012)

Muslim furs don't like bacon, because they cant eat anything pork.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

Schecter said:


> Muslim furs don't like bacon, because they cant eat anything pork.



And Jewish...I think...
Yes, Jewish.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> And Jewish...I think...
> Yes, Jewish.



and Jains, some buddhists, food served to sihk furs in gurdwaras...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> and Jains, some buddhists, food served to sihk furs in gurdwaras...



Depends on the buddhist sect and their tennants.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Depends on the buddhist sect and their tennants.



Yep...oh and some furries who aren't religious but don't like the taste or support production of meat etcetera


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Yep...oh and some furries who aren't religious but don't like the taste or support production of meat etcetera



And many. many, more.

When I get my patio fixed up and my grill set up, I am making some Mushroom bacon for salads and stuff.. :V


----------



## Smelge (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.popsci.com/bacon/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 18, 2012)

Smelge said:


> http://www.popsci.com/bacon/


Mmm. Plasma bacon.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Overkill...and slightly disgusting. I love bacon as a food item, bit U'd never put bacon in my..."special" area or wash with it and smell like a smokehouse.



Personally I think smelling like bacon would be a good way to attract overly weight greasy people. That or dogs.

Otherwise why would you want to smell like bacon?


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Personally I think smelling like bacon would be a good way to attract overly weight greasy people. That or dogs.
> 
> Otherwise why would you want to smell like bacon?



[yt]HeKgFEGBdlY[/yt]

There is also a cologne that was supposed to smell like bacon. I'm sure they must have pulled out all the stops in market research.
To me, that's really weird.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Overkill...and slightly disgusting. I love bacon as a food item, bit U'd never put bacon in my..."special" area or wash with it and smell like a smokehouse.
> 
> But you said you eat turkey bacon...not a pork based product but it is bacon. CHOKE ON YOUR HYPOCRISY, INFIDEL!


 It's barely bacon.


How about pickle soap?


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> It's barely bacon.


You should combine it with the bacon soap.
Half Pickle, Half Bacon. I hope the soap is edible.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I have yet to meet a furry that hates Bacon, why do we love it so much?



Well I've yet to see a furry that hates burritos too. That doesn't mean every furry loves burritos.

Fucking hell...


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I will ewwww at this.


I bought that at thinkgeek.com, money well spent.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I bought that at thinkgeek.com, money well spent.



Isn't think geek that stupid "lol so randum XD" site that's like obsessed with bacon?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Isn't think geek that stupid "lol so randum XD" site that's like obsessed with bacon?



Shut up. That's the third best website ever made. Its for any one who is a nerd, geek, or fanboy.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 18, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Isn't think geek that stupid "lol so randum XD" site that's like obsessed with bacon?



Given their target audience, what else would you expect? Well, I'd expect caffeinated bacon, but there's probably technical issues with that one.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> [yt]HeKgFEGBdlY[/yt]
> 
> There is also a cologne that was supposed to smell like bacon. I'm sure they must have pulled out all the stops in market research.
> To me, that's really weird.


Whoever wears that would get mauled by dogs, or furrys, XD^3, ROFL, :3.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Given their target audience, what else would you expect? Well, I'd expect caffeinated bacon, but there's probably technical issues with that one.


OH SHIT!!! A spider, step on it. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Its for any one who is a nerd, geek, or fanboy.



The people who actually call themselves a "nerd" usually aren't nerds at all. Half of the time, they're douches that wear those fucking "ironic glasses" and think they're "geeks" or "gamr gurls" because they play Call of Duty and watched The Avengers.

The other half consists of ten year olds that make rage comics and complain about how Justin Bieber is ruining music or some stupid shit.

Judging from your avatar, I bet you actually own that "meh" shirt.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Given their target audience, what else would you expect? Well, I'd expect caffeinated bacon, but there's probably technical issues with that one.


 Bacon energy bar? Energy drink?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Sollux said:


> The people who actually call themselves a "nerd" usually aren't nerds at all. Half of the time, they're douches that wear those fucking "ironic glasses" and think they're "geeks" or "gamr gurls" because they play Call of Duty and watched The Avengers.
> 
> The other half consists of ten year olds that make rage comics and complain about how Justin Bieber is ruining music or some stupid shit.
> 
> Judging from your avatar, I bet you actually own that "meh" shirt.



And the hoodie, and the mug. And a poster from another site. :v


----------



## Onnes (Jul 18, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Bacon energy bar? Energy drink?



I'd say just try putting the Baconnaise in a Red Bull but I already know that will kill off half your taste buds and leave you unable to eat for 24 hours.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I'd say just try putting the Baconnaise in a Red Bull but I already know that will kill off half your taste buds and leave you unable to eat for 24 hours.


Someone step on the spider!!!!!! Its gonna eat meh!!!!!!


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 18, 2012)

NO ZOMBIE SURVIVAL SHELTER IS COMPLETE WITHOUT CANNED BACON!


----------



## Dokid (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> You should combine it with the bacon soap.
> Half Pickle, Half Bacon. I hope the soap is edible.



nope it's not. Which is kinda surprising


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> NO ZOMBIE SURVIVAL SHELTER IS COMPLETE WITHOUT CANNED BACON!


I also bought that on thinkgeek.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 18, 2012)

I actually prefer turkey bacon to normal bacon. Normal bacon is just so.... ew. Too much fat.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> I actually prefer turkey bacon to normal bacon. Normal bacon is just so.... ew. Too much fat.


:v .........


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> :v .........



YEAH, I SAID IT.
Choke on your excess pork fat, you yam-faced ninny.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol wat?
My name was Tactical Bacon in counter strike for awhile.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 19, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I don't think it's possible to not like bacon.



Hello. Infidel here, I don't really care much for bacon. I mean...it's okay but I don't like it. I'll eat if the mood takes me but often I like to say no. Usually it makes me sick. Then again pork as a whole is disgusting. Tastes disgusting. Looks ugly alive and dead. Scent is awful live, dead, and cooked.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 19, 2012)

Bored? Let's count how many times the word "bacon" is typed in this thread O.O


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 19, 2012)

Challenge accepted. The word bacon appears one-hundred and forty-seven times in this thread, typed by users. (Including quoted posts)
WHERE'S MY MEDAL? I expect it to be made of bacon, and yes, I factored in this instance of the word being typed here as well.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 19, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> WHERE'S MY MEDAL?


http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1875/bacontrophy.jpg
Here. Have a trophy. They are better.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1875/bacontrophy.jpg
> Here. Have a trophy. They are better.


*saved*
My life is now complete. Nothing I do for the rest of my life will be as important as this.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 19, 2012)

Im not sure how they did it but you can buy chicken meat with pieces of bacon fused into the meat.


----------



## LunarFenris (Jul 19, 2012)

Because Bacon itself is a metaphysical being who brings itself to the physical realm to remind humans there truly is something beautiful in life.

Bacon. It's my Jesus.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 20, 2012)

LunarFenris said:


> Because Bacon itself is a metaphysical being who brings itself to the physical realm to remind humans there truly is something beautiful in life.
> 
> Bacon. It's my Jesus.


So what reilgion would u be. Baconism.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 20, 2012)

What kind of bacon? That streaky American stuff or the Canadian/back bacon? Because if it's back bacon, how could you not love that shit, man.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 21, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Challenge accepted. The word bacon appears one-hundred and forty-seven times in this thread, typed by users. (Including quoted posts)
> WHERE'S MY MEDAL? I expect it to be made of bacon, and yes, I factored in this instance of the word being typed here as well.



Here's your reward HBC: You get the very prestigeous Honorary Bacon Counter acronym. You and you alone are awarded this. It's a powerful gift, _use it wisely_...


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 21, 2012)

It's not furries that love bacon, it's the Americans
It just so happens that the majority of furries are in North America

It's not common 'round here at all


----------



## Dokid (Jul 21, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> So what reilgion would u be. Baconism.



This would be the bible
http://www.amazon.com/The-Bacon-Cookbook-Everyones-Favorite/dp/0470042826


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2012)

Beep beep!everyone jump into the bacon mobile!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2012)

Gay bacon is better.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 21, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Here's your reward HBC: You get the very prestigeous Honorary Bacon Counter acronym. You and you alone are awarded this. It's a powerful gift, _use it wisely_...



AWRIGHT! I don't know what to say. *sniff* First my trophy and now this?
I will not let you down! *salutes*



Pachi-O said:


> Gay bacon is better.



Gay _everything_ is better. :3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 21, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Gay _everything_ is better. :3



Tis true, lad!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 21, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Gay everything is better. :3


Not the food, most of us gay people don't eat carbs. I don't give a fuck, i eat carbs,I just do 50 sit ups for every can of mountain dew. Its different on the mountain, flamboyants.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 22, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> AWRIGHT! I don't know what to say. *sniff* First my trophy and now this?
> I will not let you down! *salutes*



You are now hereby crowned Bacon Lord


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 23, 2012)

Dokid said:


> You are now hereby crowned Bacon Lord


Damn, he's going to go nuts with power.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 23, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Gay bacon is better.


Gay bacon is awesome.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 23, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Damn, he's going to go nuts with power.



Your assumptions are false.
As supreme Lord of Bacon, I sentence you to be dipped in lard and bacon grease.
You should be honored, as you will set a fine example for the rest of those unworthy peons.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 23, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Your assumptions are false.
> As supreme Lord of Bacon, I sentence you to be dipped in lard and bacon grease.
> You should be honored, as you will set a fine example for the rest of those unworthy peons.



Don't forget the bacon castle!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 23, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Your assumptions are false.
> As supreme Lord of Bacon, I sentence you to be dipped in lard and bacon grease.
> You should be honored, as you will set a fine example for the rest of those unworthy peons.



Can I eat myself?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 23, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Can I eat myself?



Go ahead and try


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 23, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Go ahead and try


Yum, human meat tastes good. More...
*pupils dilate*


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 24, 2012)

Omg he's resorted to cannibalism! Somebody stop him before he gets the taste for human flesh!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't love bacon, I'll eat it but it's not something I couldn't live without.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 25, 2012)

Bacon makes non-delicious foods delicious.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 25, 2012)

Bacon's just... well, bacon. There's something about it that a lot of people love. I prefer steak, though, personally.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 25, 2012)

Get ready for the bacon war with a bacon Ak.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBBs/SubworKeRoI/AAAAAAAAQ_M/6hDyQAWpnIs/s400/bacon-ak47-rifle6.jpg


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Get ready for the bacon war with a bacon Ak.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8M4A38LyBBs/SubworKeRoI/AAAAAAAAQ_M/6hDyQAWpnIs/s400/bacon-ak47-rifle6.jpg



You there. I hereby promote thee to chief scientist of Bacon Land. Do us proud.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone posted this meme yet?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> You there. I hereby promote thee to chief scientist of Bacon Land. Do us proud.



We need someone to make a map of this bacon kingdom! :smile:


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 28, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> You there. I hereby promote thee to chief scientist of Bacon Land. Do us proud.


Revolution motherfuckers, attack the castle!!!!!!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 28, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Revolution motherfuckers, attack the castle!!!!!!!



Heh, maybe they can get an ally in Canandian Bacon...


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2012)

I fucking hate bacon.

Fuck you all.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 29, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Heh, maybe they can get an ally in Canandian Bacon...



I claim to be the bacon General! 

We hereby declare war on Canadian bacon since it comes from a different part of the pig and thus isn't real bacon!


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Jul 29, 2012)

because bacon is good, it goes good on cheeseburgers! :3


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 29, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I fucking hate bacon.
> 
> Fuck you all.


Well fuck u 2 brony.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 29, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Heh, maybe they can get an ally in Canandian Bacon...


No, I'm going with Russia. Besides, I got master cheif, commander Shepard, and Issac Clark with the necromorths. Attack!!!!!


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 30, 2012)

I love bacon, but my heart doesn't.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Well fuck u 2 brony.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDQrdvwh2xc

I have your baby in me now, Meh...


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 30, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I fucking hate bacon.
> 
> Fuck you all.



No need to be rude about it. It's okay to say you don't like bacon, but to _offend_ us by saying '**** you,' then you're going to make some major enemies. Fool.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 31, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> No need to be rude about it. It's okay to say you don't like bacon, but to _offend_ us by saying '**** you,' then you're going to make some major enemies. Fool.


bacon is srs bzznes


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

People are saying that Listerine chug thread is "the thread of the year". I'm casting my vote for this one as we've managed to talk about bacon (and pretty much just bacon) for 6 whole pages. The year has yet to end, but this is a contender...


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes! Bacon is awesome! I agree!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2012)

Bacon party anyone?


----------



## Dokid (Aug 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Bacon party anyone?



Someone can bring that bacon vodka


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Someone can bring that bacon vodka



I am bring the bacon chips and the bacon dip.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 1, 2012)

6 Pa--

why


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 1, 2012)

It's still active? Whaat?


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel as though this is some furry version of the black stereotype that all blacks love fried chicken.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't even like bacon. Except on BLTs and Junior Bacon Cheeseburgers.


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

Did, I hear bacon? -drool-


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Mmmmm Bacon
[video=youtube;S05p5cVivXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S05p5cVivXI&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

But everything in large quantities can damage the body...
[video=youtube;-9tkqNmeGzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9tkqNmeGzQ[/video]


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 3, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> Because the bacon gods watch over us and protect us, if we do not love them, they will kill us with their mighty thunderbolts and nuclear bombs and stuff. _:V_


The Bacon gods use Bacon bolts and Bacon grease bombs. _:V_
MEHÂ®


----------

